
Show HN: Jollyshot – ephemeral image hosting - therealarmen
http://jollyshot.com
======
doh
Be careful, as they don't really delete the files, only don't show them on the
site.

Here is an example. I uploaded a picture that was shown here
[http://jollyshot.com/Kzg7Xe](http://jollyshot.com/Kzg7Xe) where you can see
that "This photo has expired!" but the image is still accessible here
[http://jollyshot.s3.amazonaws.com/media/5e34cc07d5fc6b390c1d...](http://jollyshot.s3.amazonaws.com/media/5e34cc07d5fc6b390c1da16c533da679.jpg)

~~~
therealarmen
We permanently delete all expired files from S3 every 30 minutes. Check your
link -- the text will change from "expired" to "deleted".

~~~
doh
Shouldn't you delete it at the moment when you stop showing it on the site?

------
ChrisNorstrom
I love the ease and simplicity: I've got 3 suggestions.

1) Next to the View Count ("3 Views") impliment a feature that keeps track of
the number of different IPs that generate those views ("by 2 People"). This is
important because it lets you know how many other people have seen the image,
not just how many times the page has been reloaded.

2) Make it so users can drag and drop an image into whatever page they're on.
Even if it's the user page, front page, photo page. Don't make me have to go
back to the home page.

3) Instead of calling it JollyShot.com you should grab TempShot.com before
anyone else does. I think the new name would fit better with the service.

------
netnichols
I really like the simplicity and the 'guaranteed to self destruct' feature.

But... converting PNGs to JPGs makes it unusable for many many use cases.

~~~
vernie
Please name some of those use cases.

~~~
munchor
Before imgur started keeping .png's, I just couldn't use it to show other
people what I'm currently doing in my computer.

I share screenshots all the time and it really needs to be done with .png's
for the clear image and text.

------
therealkyle
There is always [http://imagebin.org/](http://imagebin.org/) it's basic but
has been around since the 90's. I think they get some OG cred in this, yeah?

------
glupin23
I think one of the understated and potentially most interesting use cases for
this app, is its ability to easily transform another service into an ephemeral
photo sharing application. With Jollyshot, my Facebook post, becomes more like
a Snapchat.

